# Open aquariums



## GillesF (21 Dec 2011)

Hi guys

this might be a strange question, but how do you keep the fish in with open aquariums? I often see open aquariums filled to the top with water but the last time I did this, a fish killed itself by jumping out. Now I have a plastic cover but I miss the beautiful ripple on the surface ... Do you use a cover and simply remove it before taking a picture?

Gilles


----------



## George Farmer (21 Dec 2011)

Jumping is alway a risk but it should be mitigated by creating ideal conditions where the fish won't want to commit suicide. 

Classic triggers include excess CO2, knocking the tank, poor water quality, sudden lights on/off.

Some species are more susceptible to jumping than others, so choose with caution.


----------



## clonitza (21 Dec 2011)

I blame my open top for 99% of my critters death, lost all my 20 or so amanos recently as they do like to climb things and when scared by other fish they take the leap of faith. 

A clear mesh should solve the problem, unfortunately I couldn't find any quality one here, yet, so I'm staying away from jumpy ones.

Mike


----------



## roadmaster (21 Dec 2011)

I like not having the glass tops over my tank and not having to clean them each week, but I began losing about one fish a week, Neon's,Emperor tetras, so the glass tops are back on.
I noted something the other day while performing water change.All of the neon's had moved away from the end of the tank I was working at and suddenly..one of the cory's darted to the surface as they do on occasion, and one of the Emperor's perhaps startled,, lept from the tank and landed at my feet.
Hmm, I wonder if while the top's were off ,and tank was dark of an evening,, if this same scenario perhaps took place and startled fish were the ones I found in the morning's?


----------



## Gill (21 Dec 2011)

I have also Lost Plenty of Amano shrimp from jumping/crawling out of the tank. I do find a nice covering of floating plants helps.


----------



## Gill (21 Dec 2011)

roadmaster said:
			
		

> I like not having the glass tops over my tank and not having to clean them each week, but I began losing about one fish a week, Neon's,Emperor tetras, so the glass tops are back on.
> I noted something the other day while performing water change.All of the neon's had moved away from the end of the tank I was working at and suddenly..one of the cory's darted to the surface as they do on occasion, and one of the Emperor's perhaps startled,, lept from the tank and landed at my feet.
> Hmm, I wonder if while the top's were off ,and tank was dark of an evening,, if this same scenario perhaps took place and startled fish were the ones I found in the morning's?



I do find that With Cories, they Startle fish suddenly when going for air.


----------



## darren636 (22 Dec 2011)

would be surprised if many people here care about fish deaths.  just an observation....


----------



## Tim Harrison (22 Dec 2011)

I've only had one jumper. It greeted me in the morning, I nearly stood on the unfortunate. Since then I have covered my tank at night with a transpiration tray.


----------



## mdhardy01 (22 Dec 2011)

darren636 said:
			
		

> would be surprised if many people here care about fish deaths.  just an observation....



Think you may be wrong
Matt


----------



## mdhardy01 (22 Dec 2011)

darren636 said:
			
		

> would be surprised if many people here care about fish deaths.  just an observation....


think you may be wrong


----------



## foxfish (22 Dec 2011)

darren636 said:
			
		

> would be surprised if many people here care about fish deaths.  just an observation....


I think that is an interesting comment with a hint of truth toward the very keen aquascaper!

A lot a folk keep fish to enhance thier scape but I would say the majority on this particular forum do at least consider the well being of their fish!

Having said that you can read hundreds of post stating "increase the C02 until you see the fish gasping & then move it down a notch" as an example!

However lots of us are fish keepers trying to grow plants in harmony with our pets.
This is a aquatic plant forum though not a fishkeeping forum  :?


----------



## darren636 (22 Dec 2011)

people who do not care for their pets should not be allowed to have them. shame for such a wonderful forum to be tainted in such a manner . in fact , i would say it is a disgrace.  i could not be bothered to warm the water for a water change so my oto's died. just one example. disgrace.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (22 Dec 2011)

Where was this Oto incident?


----------



## darren636 (22 Dec 2011)

clacton? but seriously, it is based on what i have read in the last 6 months, and ... i am not going to say any more. like i said, for plants, info and general help this forum is brilliant, so many people willing to lend their knowledge and experience.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (22 Dec 2011)

Which thread.


----------



## Themuleous (22 Dec 2011)

Enough said here I think. You get people who dont care about the health and welfare of their fish on any and every forum, thats just the way some people are. How people treat their fish is no reflection on this forum or indeed is it in anyway the result of what this forum promotes. If someone makes a comment you dont agree with, challenge them on it, change people's attitudes, its how any hobby grows and develops.

Sam


----------

